#            .
,  .  -    .     ,    .       .          .   -   ,       .    ?       ?

----------


## .

? 
         .

----------

> .


   ?
   ?
   ,    0     ?

----------

> ?


   ?   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    "",    " "

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?   .

----------

> "",    " "


       .         -     . .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,      " ".

----------

> 


, ,       ,    ? ,    - ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  )))

----------

> )))


   ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?!


   ))
  ,     .   ,  .

----------

